# Looking for 2 bed room appartment for 3 months.



## milado (Jun 19, 2010)

Coming to dubai need a two bedroom appartment / funished for 3 months
Nov, Dec, and Jan.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You can check:
Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com
Buy Property in Dubai | Buy Property In Abu Dhabi | Buy Apartment in Dubai | Listed @ PropertyFinder.Ae

Good luck!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Sounds like a hotel apartment is the best option for you. Serviced, furnished, and can be rented for short stays. Google it


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

And a "please" and "thank you" would be appreciated...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> And a "please" and "thank you" would be appreciated...


I've given up on that Izzy. These 3 simple words seem to be heading very quickly towards extinction.  I've started referring to this place as 'rude Dubai', so much so that I nearly died of shock last time a taxi driver actually said thank you to me. Very pleasant surprise - made my day. 
Sadly a lot of people still think that we are employed by the forum, as opposed to giving our time and advice for free.


----------



## milado (Jun 19, 2010)

opps, Thank you guys.


----------



## milado (Jun 19, 2010)

what will be a fair rent for a furnished two bed appartment.
I heard about Bar Dubai and near to beach area is nice to spend time, 

Thanks for replies


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Bur Dubai is nowhere near the beach and not such a great area- traffic can be horrendous! Al Barsha has loads of serviced apartment buildings close to Mall of The Emirates and The Metro. 5mins drive from the beach. Google -serviced apartments al barsha dubai.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Jumeirah Lake Towers is an area over the Sheik Zayed Road from The Marina. It has 2 metro stations and footbridges over to the Marina. There is Liwa Heights and The Bonnington who both have serviced apartments. Bonnington is really nice as it has licensed bar and is very close to metro station.


----------



## milado (Jun 19, 2010)

*wandsbug*

wandsbug

Thanks alot, seems like you been there for long time. nice to get helpfull info, yes i googel that, like to be what i am looking for, but about rental, recieved varoius offers from agents, not reliable yet. 

montly rental charges from 8000dhs to 20000dhs.



wandabug said:


> Jumeirah Lake Towers is an area over the Sheik Zayed Road from The Marina. It has 2 metro stations and footbridges over to the Marina. There is Liwa Heights and The Bonnington who both have serviced apartments. Bonnington is really nice as it has licensed bar and is very close to metro station.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't bother with agents - deal directly with the buildings and save yourself some money. The agents are adding extra for themselves. Prices vary depending on quality/size of apartment, but if you can get a serviced 2 bed for 8k that would be very reasonable. 10-12k would probably be average including all bills and housekeeping.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

minc apartments in al barsha will negotiate for monthly. 5 mins walk from Mall of The Emirates


----------

